# Simple 220v to 110v Rewire Question



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,
I recently purchased an Inca 570 Swiss jointer/planer combo machine.  It arrived last week, and I am very happy to have a 10" jointer.  6"  is too small ;-)  with a 6" jointer, i'd have to cut the 8" or 10" down just to use the jointer.
I rent so I cannot add a 220v line into the garage.  The machine has a 220v motor.  I read somewhere that it can be rewired for 110v.  

So here's my question:  if this motor were to be rewired for 110v, would it affect the machine's performance at all, as in speed or torque or whatever else?
Thank you!


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 9, 2017)

The motor nameplate should state if the motor is designed for 110 or 220V operation.  The name plate will state the amps for each voltage.

A 10in jointer will need a lot of power.   This unit may have a single voltage motor due to the power needed for the jointer.

What is the nameplate amperage of the motor?

If the motor can be wired for 110V, it may require a 20 amp circuit.

If the motor can be wired for 110v or 220v, the performance, speed, torque etc. will be the same - as long as the circuit can provide the amps to start and operate the motor.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 9, 2017)

no it shouldn't.
I would expect that a 10" jointer will require a 2hp or greater motor. So can that motor be wired for 110v? Does the motor plate show 110/220 ? How many amps at 110?


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 9, 2017)

Susan can you post a pic of the motor showing the diagram or nameplate?
Mark S.


----------



## whitmore (Oct 10, 2017)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Hi,
> I recently purchased an Inca 570 Swiss jointer/planer combo machine....
> I rent so I cannot add a 220v line into the garage.  The machine has a 220v motor.



Even if the garage isn't wired, perhaps you can plug into a clothes dryer outlet
somewhere?  If your motor has a 220V 20A plug, it's safe to make a pigtail cord
to the dryer outlet (50A ? or 30A ?) through a dual circuit breaker (20A) in an electrical
box fitted with the 20A socket that your combo plugs into.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Susan, I know that Inca machine, we had one at the old shop, many years ago. Normally it's 220v only unless someone switched the motor.  If so, it won't have much power at 110v, maybe 1.5 hp max. As I recall, the machine is very well made and can do accurate work but even at 220v it was borderline as far as power on wider pieces of hardwood.


----------



## Doodle (Oct 10, 2017)

If you have a multiwire branch circuit in the garage, there is 220V.


----------

